# Kiesel is making multiscale/8 string tele style guitars now.



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

I figured this was the best spot to post this. I think it's cool to see another larger company besides ormsby/michael kelly make 8 string teles. 

kiesel is making a multiscale tele style model now. they have a live video up right now showing some versions they've made already.
they also already have the stuff loaded onto the website.





straight scale 6,7,8 start at 949/999/1049 USD respectively
the multiscale 6,7 and 8 start at 1199/1250/1299 USD respectively


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 16, 2017)

It bothers me that the 6 is 22 frets, but the 7 and 8 are 24. They've famously refused to offer the Bolt series with 24 frets for the last 30 years; so hopefully this and the Greg Howe 24 fret-bolt strat can be steps in that direction.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 16, 2017)

Pretty cool. Not to trash tele's but thats quite a few manufacturers now making seven (or more) string teles, and still no seven string strats. 

Also kinda wish they would have done 22 fret versions for 7/8, as that is another thing that I don't really ever see - 22 fret 7's or 8's. Its always 24 frets, dual-humbucker. This is kind of 'more of the same' in that regard. Nice to have options though!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Pretty cool. Not to trash tele's but thats quite a few manufacturers now making seven (or more) string teles, and still no seven string strats.
> 
> Also kinda wish they would have done 22 fret versions for 7/8, as that is another thing that I don't really ever see - 22 fret 7's or 8's. Its always 24 frets, dual-humbucker. This is kind of 'more of the same' in that regard. Nice to have options though!



Jericho makes a 22 fret fusion 8 (basically a tele shape)


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 16, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Jericho makes a 22 fret fusion 8 (basically a tele shape)



Ah, so they do! Looks pretty cool.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2017)

Kiesel just added these to their site today. Bolt on tele shape in 6, 7 and 8 string.


----------



## Yodel (Mar 16, 2017)

Aesthetically unpleasant like every Kiesel to date


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 16, 2017)

After telling me repeatedly that they would never ever do one. 

Cool

Getting ready to be done with this company


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

Yodel said:


> Aesthetically unpleasant like every Kiesel to date



meh none of the one's they've built are to my tastes either but I appreciate that they at least offer an 8 string tele now. An all limba body/neck with a nice tiger's eye quilt would look killer imo


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm convinced the only people who would want a 8 string tele have never played a tele....

They are a neck diving SOB, and adding strings and scale to that make it worse.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 16, 2017)

I like that it has the Tele control layout. (Easily could add a pickguard and a control plate to get more of a Tele vibe). Boo to 24 frets and those headstocks, but the body proportions look better to me than the Charvel Model 2-7, at least at first glance.

But not great that the showroom/model guitar has a knot front and center. Not encouraging me to place an order.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Why don't they focus on their customer service before releasing new models every month ayyyyyy


----------



## Djentlyman (Mar 16, 2017)

Surprised they didn't do their usual tacky piece by piece reveal with multiple finishes. Overall looks pretty good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I'm convinced the only people who would want a 8 string tele have never played a tele....
> 
> They are a neck diving SOB, and adding strings and scale to that make it worse.



i've played teles and they don't neck dive much for me (usually because I play classical style). I can see how they would neck dive a lot more if you play the more traditional electric style. I'll probably pick up an 8 string version eventually just for fun


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2017)

I've never seen a tele neck dive 

Also, after that ....show of a thread people are still gonna eat this up.

Buy a Stef Carpenter LTD, refinish it.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 16, 2017)

they need a pickguard, they look off without


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 16, 2017)

I think it's cool that they're offering 7/8/multiscale Tele style models, but it's also another classic example of "we'll never do "X" because of "Y" reason, so stop asking because it's impossible" then turning right around and doing X thing  

Can't balance an 8 string or extended scale Tele my ass  

I would have held off on getting my DC7X if I would have known there would be a multiscale 7 string Tele available in the future. Hell, I probably would have waited and ordered the DC7M if they hadn't been so adamant about not doing multiscale instruments before. I don't play 7 strings enough to justify the cost of an SM7 and I love my DC7X too much to sell/replace it, so for the time being, I'll have to hold off on an otherwise awesome model  

Jeff/Kiesel as a whole really need to stop pulling that crap; it makes it hard to be fully excited about new models when I feel like I've missed out on something I would have liked because I spent all my money on the next best thing that was available/already announced at the time of my initial order.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 16, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> After telling me repeatedly that they would never ever do one.
> 
> Cool
> 
> Getting ready to be done with this company



Yeah, you have to assume at this point that they will do it, and are just lying temporarily to boost sales. They told me the same thing about the contour trems on models beyond the Vader - that they would never be doing it. But I'd bet a nickel they are already programming/prototyping it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm waiting for them to make an explorer or jazzmaster shape. at the rate they're coming up with new models it should only be a year or two lol


----------



## Jujex (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh, All I can say to that. 

I just wish they hadn't discontinued the CL450. It was a beautiful Nylon guitar. I gotta say that the newer models are awful looking(Vanquish guitar design mainly). Still love my Aries 7 though.


----------



## rahnvu (Mar 17, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm waiting for them to make an explorer or jazzmaster shape. at the rate they're coming up with new models it should only be a year or two lol



They would without a doubt fudge it up and somehow do a couple of small changes that just make it... meh. I have been trying to get excited for this brand, but now with the Solo, I have just given up. Back to Ibanez.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2017)

You know, these really are pretty cool. While my opinions on Kiesel are well known, gotta give credit where it's due. 

These are .


----------



## raadoo (Mar 17, 2017)

I was watching the launch live yesterday and asked 

_Between the TL, SCB and even the CS, why did Kiesel decide to put out another single-cut model?_

Got no answer. And I still can't explain why they did it. 
Was it all just so they can do multiscale teles? They could've just extended the TL shape. Or extended the SCB shape to include multiscale.
Was there such a huge demand for tele, but the TL builder didn't have enough options? Then just extend the builder and offer more options on TL builds.

For all of Jeff's incessant _I'm not in this for the money_ there's a clear disconnect between what Kiesel does and what Kiesel says.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 17, 2017)

These look very, very cool. Good to see the T shape getting some love, and I like how they approached it for their model.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 17, 2017)

Kiesel's customer service seems to leave a lot to be desired, but some of the hate in here is odd. Of course he's in this for the money. It's his livelihood. And just like any company, I guess he likes to keep future products under wraps because that keeps people buying the current products and maybe the future ones in addition. 

Now if he said he'd never do something and then turns around and does it later, that's not very sporting, but people change their mind. What they need is just an actual marketing person to coach him better so he doesn't say things like that. I mean, if he had just said "we don't have plans for that right now, but we always welcome input for what else we can offer!", would anyone be mad about that? So just take it for what it is.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 17, 2017)

It's just another basic superstrat. 

Being a Tele user, it just doesn't say "Tele" to me unless it has a pickguard and either a plate or ashtray style bridge.

The headstocks on these just don't work with the body shape at all.

I'd love a real multiscale Tele one day. Not just another basic superstrat with a single-cut body. And definitely not from this company.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 17, 2017)

Seafoam green tele is nice.


----------



## raadoo (Mar 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Kiesel's customer service seems to leave a lot to be desired, but some of the hate in here is odd. Of course he's in this for the money. It's his livelihood. And just like any company, I guess he likes to keep future products under wraps because that keeps people buying the current products and maybe the future ones in addition.
> 
> Now if he said he'd never do something and then turns around and does it later, that's not very sporting, but people change their mind. What they need is just an actual marketing person to coach him better so he doesn't say things like that. I mean, if he had just said "we don't have plans for that right now, but we always welcome input for what else we can offer!", would anyone be mad about that? So just take it for what it is.



Of course _he's in this for the money_, anyone who thinks otherwise is delusional or immatur. My point was more around the disconnect between what Kiesel does and what Kiesel says.
I wholly agree with you. A proper PR&Marketing person could, should and would manage the communication coming from Kiesel far better and far more effectively than what we've been seeing lately.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 17, 2017)

To be honest, I think most of the flak related to Kiesel is directed at the way PR is conducted, by Jeff especially, and some rather disastrous customer support incidents that were handled in all but a graceful way.

It's obvious they'll want to make money. They are a company, they have to generate profit, there's really nothing to it and it's very naive to have a "do it for the love of art / music / [insert whatever idyllic thing you deem appropriate here]" fit because of that. No money, no reinvestment, no growth, company dies, the end.

I am one of the people that doesn't gel too well with Jeff's approach to PR, and this is anything but personal - I found him to be a nice, polite guy when I met him at NAMM and that's it. I've tried their products on several occasions, they are well built, solid guitars, with a great number of options that, if you're not going for the most exotic things, have a pretty reasonable pricing. 

I just dislike the way things are often presented in what, at least in my perception, resembles the car salesman stereotype: loads of hype and often a fair bit of really unnecessary fluff to both persuade a prospective buyer to get an instrument and attempt to present the brand as a very posh thing that's evolved to something far above the Carvins of old, from the reliable and pretty workhorse to a luxurious offering that blows everything out of the water, established high end makers included, and while I feel that one has every right (and in his position, duty) to be proud of the company's heritage, there's a fine line between that and wildly exaggerating every virtue to the point where things are just transversely blown out of proportion.

Having said this, it's down to personal taste and whether I connect with certain approaches or not. In what I saw of the live video yesterday, things appeared far tamer in the whole "more virtuous than virtue itself" department, and there were moments where he was just chatting that felt very honest - devoid of sales pitch, with a less assertive, far more chill Jeff appearing in place of the super aggressive marketeer, and I find that to be rather positive.

I don't know what Kiesel said couldn't be done and launched right after, so I can't really speak of that.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 17, 2017)

So does this mean a seven or eight string explorer is possible? Too bad schecter already makes one.

I understand companies need to maintain income, but it's short sighted to lie to gain short term sales over maintaining good relations with customers. Don't say something isn't possible and then do it. Say there aren't current plans and that it's not out of the question, but don't say it's not going to happen if there's any chance it will. 

That said, I like the way these look but I'm not buying one. Might buy an explorer if they ever release one, but I've just fallen out of love with them in general so I doubt even that will tempt me, since I already own the schecter. (which is a great guitar.) I'm also curious as to how they would destroy the explorer shape, which is another reason to hope for one. So many of their designs are so so close to looking nice, but pulled out of the oven a few minutes too soon.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 17, 2017)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I understand companies need to maintain income, but it's short sighted to lie to gain short term sales over maintaining good relations with customers.



Eg. lying about a robbery to gain public sympathy, then asking - in the same press release - the public to please help the company out of the misfortune of this developing story by ordering guitars.

Every week or month, people post about how disappointing it is that this salesman known for lying has lied about something, and how only this latest lie was the last straw in finally alienating them.

That's brand power, for you.

The thing is, Jeff _is_ an excellent salesman: When someone heading a guitar factory states that they will "never" offer something specified by an inquiring customer, it requires only a basic level of industry-cynicism to infer that he's really saying "We acknowledge your demand, but haven't gotten _enough_ demand to invest in such production. Please buy one of our current products, in the meantime." This is an elementary tactic of industry. But because he's not saying what he really means, it makes a liar out of him when the product is announced.

The problem lies in making that quality of salesman the face of the company - You end up with a mascot publicized for selling guitars at the expense of his humanity; and people then associate this liar who resembles the cashew-equivalent of Mr. Peanut with guitars that (generally) exhibit a high quality, independent of whomever the company's unsavory mascot happens to be. 

In the Carvin-era, Mark Kiesel could have privately been a furry, for all we knew. But, because he wasn't putting himself out there with Jeff's gimmick of "The face-of-the-company you just want to punch all day", people bought guitars without associating them with Mark dressed in his pink bulldog costume, re-enacting the painting of five dogs playing a game of poker in which one's getting all the poking. People didn't associate the entire brand with a particular character but, rather, on a case-by-case basis of their experience with a staffed rep helping them build their dream guitar.

Making Jeff the lightning rod for all negative publicity to do with the brand can only succeed in sinking or raising the brand on the strength of his public persona - Who decided that the guy needed a bigger head? The quickest PR turnaround could be made, not by dealing with their QC and CS problems, but by saying "Jeff died on the way back to his home planet. From now on, we have a top player and Kiesel-endorser doing all PR and product announcements: Ladies and gentlemen, a man with a much more positive reputation...Give it up for CHRIS LETCHFORD!" 

That way, Jeff could still use the company to sustain his Richie Rich-lifestyle as the son of the company-owner, who raises prices $100 across the board every year to fund his racecar and tattoo hobbies. But he could go back to doing it away from the eyes of the people enabling him; so they wouldn't have second thoughts about paying someone who wipes his ass with their money because he thinks it makes the money taste better.

I'm fine with my Kiesel purchases going toward Jeff's custom-tailored hats. I just don't like being reminded, every week, that the head underneath resembles a piece of Peanut Butter Crunch cereal - It makes my investments in his luxury furniture seem frivolous.


----------



## bloc (Mar 17, 2017)

Umm, I love it?? Especially, the seafoam one with that headstock though. I don't think the other headstocks look good.


----------



## narad (Mar 17, 2017)

One of the better shapes they offer - I don't like the company but think the multiscale suits the tele shape really well. Probably be better off just offering extended scale versions of the classics than trying to invent their own shapes...hasn't been going particularly well so far!


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 17, 2017)

If was in the market I would prefer they offered a multiscale SCB....but I'm not in the market...because I have no faith Kiesel would take care of me if something went wrong (and being in Canada would make it an extra PITA).


----------



## cardinal (Mar 17, 2017)

Has Kiesel said they'd never offer that traditional inline headstock for the 7-string? I kinda hope so because they really need to add that to the 7-string line up for both this and the TL70. The pointy ones are just so wrong.


----------



## BouhZik (Mar 17, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> It bothers me that the 6 is 22 frets, but the 7 and 8 are 24. They've famously refused to offer the Bolt series with 24 frets for the last 30 years; so hopefully this and the Greg Howe 24 fret-bolt strat can be steps in that direction.



If I heard what he said in the launch video you can also get the 6 with 24 frets. later he explain the neck for the solo is just an aries neck.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Mar 17, 2017)

The bottom horn looks like it sticks way too far out or something. Something about the lines bothers me.


----------



## Universe74 (Mar 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Has Kiesel said they'd never offer that traditional inline headstock for the 7-string? I kinda hope so because they really need to add that to the 7-string line up for both this and the TL70. The pointy ones are just so wrong.



I hate to bag on any manufacturer, but man....can they even make a good looking guitar? Everything is just...off...IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Has Kiesel said they'd never offer that traditional inline headstock for the 7-string? I kinda hope so because they really need to add that to the 7-string line up for both this and the TL70. The pointy ones are just so wrong.



really? i quite like the pointy reversed headstocks, but then again I love reverse headstocks


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 18, 2017)

Absolutely hilarious how many people get so pissed whenever they release something new. Yeah of course they will say they're not building something before they even announce its release.

Why would you buy an iphone 7 when you can just call in a special favor to build an iphone 8?

It's business, get over it.


----------



## BouhZik (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Absolutely hilarious how many people get so pissed whenever they release something new. Yeah of course they will say they're not building something before they even announce its release.
> 
> Why would you buy an iphone 7 when you can just call in a special favor to build an iphone 8?
> 
> It's business, get over it.



contact apple and ask for an iphone 8. They will not tell you "we have no plan to ever release the iphone 8". either you wait months or you get the current one, at choice. 
Kiesel tell you "no plan to ever do this" so you order now rather than wait for something they are currently developing.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 18, 2017)

Diesel told me that making a long scale ERG tele shape guitar was impossible because the neck dive would be so bad the guitar would just fall over. 

As in it went against the laws of physics.

I guess they fixed that.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Absolutely hilarious how many people get so pissed whenever they release something new. Yeah of course they will say they're not building something before they even announce its release.
> 
> Why would you buy an iphone 7 when you can just call in a special favor to build an iphone 8?
> 
> It's business, get over it.



People aren't mad they're releasing new things. It's that they're being told weeks before new thing is released that there's no possible way they'd ever do this new thing. The bent vader tops was a big one. They never told people they were working on fixing it, just that it was literally impossible to do.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 18, 2017)

It really doesn't matter, if Jeff Kiesel fired some customers guitars into the sun and charged double for the privilege, while his PR guy said "yeah, we just tend to fire a few guitars into the sun around NAMM time, nothing I can do about it", Jeffbro would assert that this is exactly the same as how most companies do business.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 18, 2017)

"I'm afraid at this point the technology to fire your guitar into the sun just doesn't exist" you're about to say, well....we all know how that one is going to turn out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Absolutely hilarious how many people get so pissed whenever they release something new. Yeah of course they will say they're not building something before they even announce its release.
> 
> Why would you buy an iphone 7 when you can just call in a special favor to build an iphone 8?
> 
> It's business, get over it.



I love how you take people's complaints of Kiesel out of context. 

Everyone above already explained it better than me.


----------



## arasys (Mar 18, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Absolutely hilarious how many people get so pissed whenever they release something new.




Absolutely hilarious how a company can consistently make very classic designs look so boring and off


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 18, 2017)

BouhZik said:


> contact apple and ask for an iphone 8. They will not tell you "we have no plan to ever release the iphone 8". either you wait months or you get the current one, at choice.
> Kiesel tell you "no plan to ever do this" so you order now rather than wait for something they are currently developing.



Yep, and Apple, who is arguably the king of planned obsolescence, has in the past let people who have purchased a the prior model in the months before return them, based on the idea that they would not have purchased them had they known about the new one.


----------



## BouhZik (Mar 18, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yep, and Apple, who is arguably the king of planned obsolescence, has in the past let people who have purchased a the prior model in the months before return them, based on the idea that they would not have purchased them had they known about the new one.



yes I remember logic X for exemple. anyway the "kiesel/apple business" analogy was terrible


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 20, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> It bothers me that the 6 is 22 frets, but the 7 and 8 are 24. They've famously refused to offer the Bolt series with 24 frets for the last 30 years; so hopefully this and the Greg Howe 24 fret-bolt strat can be steps in that direction.



The 24 is standard on all models, and 22 is a no-charge option on the 6-string (which is the same as the Aries line).

In the launch video, Jeff mentioned that he always liked the Tele shape, but didn't like the bits like the pickguard, control plate, etc. His dad (Mark) designed the 6-string bolt-on, and Jeff gave it the more "tele"-like control layout, and extended the line into the 7, 8 and multiscales.

It's not designed to be a "kiesel telecaster" (which is good because it fails at that without the bridge, and the iconic "tele" style pickups). It's meant to be a "tele-shaped Kiesel" just as the TL60 was the tele-shaped Carvin (basically a DC127 just with a different body shape and different controls).



Chokey Chicken said:


> People aren't mad they're releasing new things. It's that they're being told weeks before new thing is released that there's no possible way they'd ever do this new thing. The bent vader tops was a big one. They never told people they were working on fixing it, just that it was literally impossible to do.



For what it's worth, they started doing it retroactively. When they announced it, they had already been doing it on new orders, so people who had just recently ordered had nothing to complain about...unless they really *wanted* the cutoff.




raadoo said:


> I was watching the launch live yesterday and asked
> 
> _Between the TL, SCB and even the CS, why did Kiesel decide to put out another single-cut model?_
> 
> ...



Apparently the TL was a huge seller. When they launched the TL70 it was kind of a head scratcher for many of us, but apparently they sell a ton of them. And apparently, they think there's a big market for bolt-on tele-style guitars...something that have been missing from their line up.

Remember, this is now their FOURTH tele-shaped guitar after the TL60, THB60, and SH60/65...and only one of them was a bolt-on, and it had a strat-shaped pickguard.

For those who question the need for a TL-shaped aries...remember that a very popular model for Carvin was the ST body option on their DC (later reissued as the ST300). Jason Becker had at least two (the sticker covered one and Bluey). Literally just a strat-shaped DC! 

And since the SCB is one of his favorite models, I do think it would be silly to assume there's no SCBM (multiscale SCB) in the works.


----------



## Dufus McDorkDork (Mar 20, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, you have to assume at this point that they will do it, and are just lying temporarily to boost sales. They told me the same thing about the contour trems on models beyond the Vader - that they would never be doing it. But I'd bet a nickel they are already programming/prototyping it.



The headless Contour trem is now standard on their Holdsworth model.
They have a "HipShot/Kiesel" Contour available for most their other models as well!
AFAIK, it's a standard Contour but with an arm more like a Floyd.

I tried to get them to do a multiscale with 3 single coils but they would only do it with their Lithium pickups even though they offer SD as upgrade option. Salesman finally passed me off to their tech department to explain to me why "you can't just put a standard pickup in a multiscale"...only they never returned my request to explain that one.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 23, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I'm convinced the only people who would want a 8 string tele have never played a tele....
> 
> They are a neck diving SOB, and adding strings and scale to that make it worse.





KnightBrolaire said:


> i've played teles and they don't neck dive much for me (usually because I play classical style). I can see how they would neck dive a lot more if you play the more traditional electric style. I'll probably pick up an 8 string version eventually just for fun





budda said:


> I've never seen a tele neck dive
> 
> Also, after that ....show of a thread people are still gonna eat this up.
> 
> Buy a Stef Carpenter LTD, refinish it.


 
.....I've got a 7 string tele and that bastard is very much without neckdive. I've even got a crappy dimarzio nylon strap on it and NO movement. I cant imagine an extra string making that much of a difference.

This is honestly the first I've even heard of tele neck dive issues ever.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 23, 2017)

Surprising no one who's been here a while, I really like these, especially given the options for pickup configurations besides the usual HH. A SSS or HSS 7-string tele might happen for me this year.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 23, 2017)

Spicypickles said:


> .....I've got a 7 string tele and that bastard is very much without neckdive. I've even got a crappy dimarzio nylon strap on it and NO movement. I cant imagine an extra string making that much of a difference.
> 
> This is honestly the first I've even heard of tele neck dive issues ever.



What scale is it? I played a 27" 6-string, and it was one of the most uncomfortable, awkward electric guitars I've ever played.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 23, 2017)

So, your going to sugar coat it eh 

I miss Mark Kiesel. I miss sending Carvin-Kiesel woods that I source without being charged an insane amount for doing so. I agreed to paying for that privilege with Mark in charge but what Jeff charges now, if he even lets customers send privately sourced wood under the crystal clear terms and reasonable prices Mark did, is just ridiculous. 

Bryant Custom Guitars is who is going to build my 7 string 27" scale Tele. And I am 100% sure I will be getting the best in customer service and instrument quality. I love the options Kiesel-Carvin offer. But in actually using those options for something like "exotic" woods I'll buy from Bryant Custom Guitars. And if you don't want to source your own woods Tim Bryant also works at Warmoth. No builder I am aware of offers a greater selection of woods, all of which Tm Bryant has access to and years of experience working with. Pretty much any scale you want, check. 22 or 24 frets, check. Custom wound pick ups, check. More than just Tele body styles in 6/7/8 strings, check. Photos of build at each step if you want, check. Reasonable build times and prices, check. 
14 string, demo on youtube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pWARrNT7-k

@celticelk - Mark didn't have a problem letting me do one of my two DC7X with a single coil pick up 

fwiw these are the two wood brokers I get almost all my "exotic" woods from. Guitar friendly and great quality and prices in my experience with them -

https://www.tehwoods.com 

http://www.cookwoods.com

Bryant Custom Guitars - [email protected]

https://www.google.com/search?q=bryant+custom+guitars 




marcwormjim said:


> Eg. lying about a robbery to gain public sympathy, then asking - in the same press release - the public to please help the company out of the misfortune of this developing story by ordering guitars.
> 
> Every week or month, people post about how disappointing it is that this salesman known for lying has lied about something, and how only this latest lie was the last straw in finally alienating them.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 24, 2017)

Yea I miss the days when I ordered my one piece quilt top on the ST300T for $600.. and a CT one piece quilt top was only $1000, which was reasonable.. (now its like $2000+ minimum from Jeff) - I just can't bring myself to order anything from Kiesel anymore with how things are going, I'll wait for a used Vader trem.

I also just commissioned a Tele 7 string build about a week before this was announced - with a local Nova Scotia guy whos relatively new but because of that, charging a very reasonable rate and customer service has been great so far. Hopefully it keeps up. I was gonna look for a used Kiesel TL7 but in the end, I wanted a more standard style Tele (7 inline) and I also wanted an evertune bridge. Should be an awesome build when its done though! I would of tried Bryant guitars probably if I didnt find this guy local to me, he responded fast to my email inquiries.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 26, 2017)

For what it's worth, even under Mark's watch, koa upgrades more than tripled in price from '88 to 2003. And in terms of mark being seemingly more willing to work with COM, they were likely also working from a much smaller menu of models and options, and lower volume (both of which allow for more flexibility and agility).

Was $2000 for a one-piece for an upgraded grade from the standard AAAA? I'm genuinely curious, not trying to be a dick (considering quilt for my next). I noticed in a recent video he quoted a one-step-below mastergrade top at $900, and sometimes people get "free" one-piece or higher grade upgrades because of what they happen to have on hand when it's time to build the next person's guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks pretty nice:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 26, 2017)

spudmunkey said:


> For what it's worth, even under Mark's watch, koa upgrades more than tripled in price from '88 to 2003. And in terms of mark being seemingly more willing to work with COM, they were likely also working from a much smaller menu of models and options, and lower volume (both of which allow for more flexibility and agility).
> 
> Was $2000 for a one-piece for an upgraded grade from the standard AAAA? I'm genuinely curious, not trying to be a dick (considering quilt for my next). I noticed in a recent video he quoted a one-step-below mastergrade top at $900, and sometimes people get "free" one-piece or higher grade upgrades because of what they happen to have on hand when it's time to build the next person's guitar.



Carved top (so thicker than your normal DC/ST/etc tops, probably the top you seen was that thickness) and one piece makes it extremely expensive.. But it wasnt that bad before Jeff really "took over", so it makes me wonder why. I doubt their QM stock went down that drastically since 2013. They also can't find you a "free" one piece (lesser quilt / less than AAA, which I was fine with) so its all luck of the draw there. Jeff wanted me to buy this one piece quilt body that was much less quilt, but only as a full body, he wouldnt cut it in half for a top on mahogany, even at the same cost ($1000) but he couldnt take a picture/show me how much lesser quilt there was.. And I get it; if I was the one to ask to go thru his wood pile finding a piece for me, it would be different, but he was trying to sell this piece to me like it was some amazing deal (full quilt body.. tonally not a great idea) without showing me - I said no thanks to that.


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 26, 2017)

the saddles look fine on this one lol


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 31, 2017)

spudmunkey said:


> What scale is it? I played a 27" 6-string, and it was one of the most uncomfortable, awkward electric guitars I've ever played.



26.5"


----------

